# Geometric Origami 2



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

I made this one today, not as hard as it looks:


----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

Repeat the last process to make three more


----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

Piece together to get the final product:


----------

